# Magenta



## DGMPhotography (Nov 15, 2013)

Second time shooting with Blair today... needless to say, I've improved a bit (I think/hope). I tried some stylistic stuff and really like the results of this one. What do you think?


----------



## Alimac1 (Nov 15, 2013)

The problem for me is that my eye constantly goes to the red blob on the left


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 15, 2013)

Alimac1 said:


> The problem for me is that my eye constantly goes to the red blob on the left



Yeah, that's certainly to be expected.


----------



## Propsguy (Nov 15, 2013)

How does the magenta fade improve the image?  Is it a background for print or just an artistic choice?  As an artistic choice, it seems clumsy to me, and probably detracts from the photograph.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 15, 2013)

Propsguy said:


> How does the magenta fade improve the image?  Is it a background for print or just an artistic choice?  As an artistic choice, it seems clumsy to me, and probably detracts from the photograph.



Cool, thanks for the input.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 15, 2013)

Agree with props guy.. Not seeing how the magenta helps the image, sorry.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2013)

I immediately think of fogged film, or a darkroom disaster.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 16, 2013)

Perhaps a better crop?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry.  Even less red doesn't keep the eye from being pulled to the left.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 16, 2013)

Still not sold on it but the new crop appears more artsy and less oopsie.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 16, 2013)

Doesn't work at all for me. As others have said, looks like an accident and add nothing to the image. I would concentrate on getting a really spectacular portrait first, then add these kinds of artistic elements (in a much more subtle way) as an experiment. But even then, the portrait should stand on its own. Lighting is flat here, it seems that you were shooting down towards her a bit, and her expression is blah.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, okay, I guess maybe I got overexcited.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2013)

What were you trying to achieve with the magenta?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 16, 2013)

tirediron said:


> What were you trying to achieve with the magenta?



I just think it looks cool


----------



## Tiller (Nov 16, 2013)

Another no for me. Keep on experimenting!


----------



## camz (Nov 16, 2013)

Is that some sort of post in the foreground(the blurred object?). Very difficult to appreciate if intersects the subject, however if it frames the subject or separates the subject without overlapping I don't mind it - I often work unfocused foreground that works in that manner.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 16, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> Propsguy said:
> 
> 
> > How does the magenta fade improve the image?  Is it a background for print or just an artistic choice?  As an artistic choice, it seems clumsy to me, and probably detracts from the photograph.
> ...


LOL, sounds like you've already made up your mind, so I won't waste my time trying to convince you otherwise...

You've made some "interesting" choices here, and while they may seem cool to you, they aren't all that mind blowing to the rest of us...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 17, 2013)

camz said:


> Is that some sort of post in the foreground(the blurred object?). Very difficult to appreciate if intersects the subject, however if it frames the subject or separates the subject without overlapping I don't mind it - I often work unfocused foreground that works in that manner.



It's a leaf I put in front of my lens. I agree I probably could have gotten more creative with it - will have to practice more!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 17, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Propsguy said:
> ...



Sorry, I realize that sounds a lot more snobby than I intended. I really do appreciate the input. What do you think I could have done differently with my "filter?"


----------



## Juga (Nov 17, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



If you appreciated the input, which were really questions, then why did you respond so condescending? My suggestion goes with every one else lose the magenta. When you add elements it should do just that add not detract. But as Josh said it looks like you have already decided.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 17, 2013)

Juga said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...


WTF? He said "Thank you", apologized for coming off as snobby, and then continued on to ask what he could do to improve. I think you're the one being condescending here.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 17, 2013)

I see what you're attempting, and I definitely want to encourage you to keep trying this technique until you get it down. A few suggestions I would give are to use leaves and items in the foreground that better compliment your model, her clothing and the setting. In this shot the deep magenta just doesn't compliment anything. As well, perhaps you could take a more subtle approach. In this shot the magenta is very "in your face" and pulls a lot of focus from your model. It's always been my belief that subtleties in photography when it comes to both editing and at the moment of exposure are much more effective than something that is done very obviously.


----------



## Juga (Nov 17, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Yes, I admit I was being condescending with the remark. The way I read it gave me the impression that he was being condescending and dismissive. Also by no means am I attacking his creativity and forward thinking with trying introduce new methods but as you stated that doing so needs to be thought out to where it adds value rather than take some away. Kind of like your photos often do is you have the subject interact with props that are introduced to the scene.

and damn...I wasted my 1000th post on this...Thanks a lot Dan!


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 17, 2013)

Juga said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Juga said:
> ...



No worries, I had the same reaction when I saw his first response, but his second was redeeming. 

And youuur weelcome!


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 17, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Is that some sort of post in the foreground(the blurred object?). Very difficult to appreciate if intersects the subject, however if it frames the subject or separates the subject without overlapping I don't mind it - I often work unfocused foreground that works in that manner.
> ...


I never would have guessed that it was a leaf.  Whatever works, right?  

To me it looked like it was added in PP.



DanOstergren said:


> I see what you're attempting, and I definitely want to encourage you to keep trying this technique until you get it down. A few suggestions I would give are to use leaves and items in the foreground that better compliment your model, her clothing and the setting. In this shot the deep magenta just doesn't compliment anything. As well, perhaps you could take a more subtle approach. In this shot the magenta is very "in your face" and pulls a lot of focus from your model. It's always been my belief that subtleties in photography when it comes to both editing and at the moment of exposure are much more effective than something that is done very obviously.


+1


The whole effect, to me, looks like a 'defect'.  Like expired or badly stored film.  I thought that was the look you were going for, but since you mentioned the leaf, I'm not sure.

I agree that it is just too much though - too 'in your face'.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 17, 2013)

What about this one? 

I took a CD and framed her head in the CD hole. I think it's a bit more subtle, and it's more pleasing to the composition. What do you think?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, much more subtle (but not really "subtle", lol).  It doesn't look quite so intrusive to me.

I kind of like it.  There's a surreal quality that wasn't there on the magenta one.

edit
BTW, really awesome using what you have around you as a 'filter'.  Just realize that sometimes it's not going to work as well as other times.


----------



## Geaux (Nov 17, 2013)

Reminds me of when someone's thumb covers part of the lens on a P&S


----------



## manaheim (Nov 17, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > What were you trying to achieve with the magenta?
> ...



I was just reading another thread on post processing and was tempted to say "don't fall into the trap of doing things just because you think it looks cool", basically because of the very thing you just did. I DIDN'T post that because sometimes you do stuff because it looks cool and it also works.  Buuuuuuuuuuut... here is a poster child case for where- as far as I can tell- it doesn't.

I dunno.  Maybe that's not a good measure for when you should or shouldn't do something, but... it seems like it usually is.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

Tuck that image away for a couple years, then drag it out.

Will it still look 'cool'?


----------



## amolitor (Nov 17, 2013)

This isn't a bad idea at all, what it lacks is execution.

When you're doing thing kind of thing, you're adding:

- a mass, an object, to the frame
- some color to the frame

Think of it in terms of graphic design, and make that mass/object work relative to the other masses and objects in the frame. You probably want to balance things against one another, at least as a starting point, and the colors should play well together. Generally either picking up one another, being closely related in hue, saturation, and value, OR being complementary -- more or less opposite one another on a color wheel.

Your second one works better since you've gotten balance through symmetry (which is not the only way to do it) and the colors are less prominent and hence less problematic.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, maybe I'm in the minority here - I mean I pretty much strike out in the "artistic soul" department - but when I saw this my first thought was, blood spatter.  Sorry man, but I can't imagine a less visually appealing affect.  Again, probably just me.


----------



## EAMArt (Nov 17, 2013)

I see the fist image as part of an advertisement (still at work.) It feels like the color should be bigger and there should be message about not being a teen mom. Maybe your true calling is in graphic design lol.
Like the last one the most. It is less in your face.
On the end - to each his own - right?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 17, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> EAMArt said:
> 
> 
> > I see the fist image as part of an advertisement (still at work.) It feels like the color should be bigger and there should be message about not being a teen mom. Maybe your true calling is in graphic design lol.
> ...



I'm sure the girl's mom would really appreciate that one.. lol


----------



## manaheim (Nov 18, 2013)

Well... Now you've gone beyond photography and into the world of graphic design.

Now I'd say take it to a seasoned graphic designer and see what _they_ say. 

I _suspect_ they'll say the same thing I thought about this as a photographic choice, which is "what are you trying to SAY with that wash of pink?"

"It just looks cool" is not an answer for such a strong message and situation, IMO.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 18, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Well... Now you've gone beyond photography and into the world of graphic design.
> 
> Now I'd say take it to a seasoned graphic designer and see what they say.
> 
> ...



Haha, it was just a joke. I'm still lost navigating photography world. Point taken though!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> I was just a joke of course, but still.



always a joke when things don't go your way.  This is like the 4th thread of yours that you've done that in...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> always a joke when things don't go your way.  This is like the 4th thread of yours that you've done that in...



You think I seriously want to create a teen pregnancy ad....? I know I'm not even that good at photography, there's no way I'd try to break off into graphic design now. Lighten up a little.

Besides, things _are _going my way. I'm getting feedback which I can use to improve my photography. That is the point.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I was just a joke of course, but still.
> ...


No need to be an ass.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> You think I seriously want to create a teen pregnancy ad....? I know I'm not even that good at photography, there's no way I'd try to break off into graphic design now. Lighten up a little.



Sorry I thought you were referring to the picture in the first place, I realized the teen ad was just having fun.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > You think I seriously want to create a teen pregnancy ad....? I know I'm not even that good at photography, there's no way I'd try to break off into graphic design now. Lighten up a little.
> ...



Yep


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Why would you think that you have improved based upon this submission? Please be detailed.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 18, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Why would you think that you have improved based upon this submission? Please be detailed.



Yo, where's your quote? Whatcha talking about?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2013)

Last year, Majeed and I drove to the Columbia Gorge during the springtime, when the greens are "exploding" all around. There is a type of fern that grows there in the misty, damp climate, and during its spring growth period, it has  a rather light-hued but really VIBRANT, loud color that screams *GREEN!* I decided to take a photo of one of the waterfalls with one of these new ferns in front of my Canon's 85mm lens. Here is the picture, exactly as I shot it. I think it's interesting that when color-correcting in Photoshop, green counteracts magenta, and magenta counteracts green!




"A View Through a Fern", 2012


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 21, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Last year, Majeed and I drove to the Columbia Gorge during the springtime, when the greens are "exploding" all around. There is a type of fern that grows there in the misty, damp climate, and during its spring growth period, it has  a rather light-hued but really VIBRANT, loud color that screams *GREEN!* I decided to take a photo of one of the waterfalls with one of these new ferns in front of my Canon's 85mm lens. Here is the picture, exactly as I shot it. I think it's interesting that when color-correcting in Photoshop, green counteracts magenta, and magenta counteracts green!
> 
> View attachment 60482
> 
> "A View Through a Fern", 2012



*GREEN*! Yes!! 

Colors are fun, however...

I decided to give mine the B&W treatment...

 

Whacha think?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 24, 2013)

Any thoughts?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 24, 2013)

Yup.. I think I am definitely the wrong guy to ask.. lol


----------



## kathyt (Nov 24, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> What about this one?
> 
> I took a CD and framed her head in the CD hole. I think it's a bit more subtle, and it's more pleasing to the composition. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 60422


What a clever idea. I really like this. I also think the pose compliments the concept. I love all the colors that are introduced just by using a CD. Her face is a tad underexposed. I am not digging the first image you posted, but it looks like you played a bit more.


----------

